# The thirst of Christ on the cross and Ezekiel 23:32-34



## Jash Comstock (Nov 25, 2012)

I have often been confused by the "I thirst" cry of Christ on the cross. Recently I stumbled across this little tidbit in my study, and was wondering if I am on the right track. In Ezekiel
23:32-34 God rebukes his covenant people through the prophet, and threatens them with His cup of wrath. Then, in Isaiah 51:22 God gives a glorious promise; "Behold, I have taken from your hand _the cup of staggering_; _the bowl of my wrath_ you shall drink it no more." Could the "I thirst" of Christ on the cross be a fulfillment of this promise, and a transfer of Ezekiel's threat? Was he thirsting for the wrath of God, because of the depth of his love for us? Am I on the right track?


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe bc he did pray in the garden for God to "take this cup from me ".


----------



## earl40 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jash Comstock said:


> I have often been confused by the "I thirst" cry of Christ on the cross. Recently I stumbled across this little tidbit in my study, and was wondering if I am on the right track. In Ezekiel
> 23:32-34 God rebukes his covenant people through the prophet, and threatens them with His cup of wrath. Then, in Isaiah 51:22 God gives a glorious promise; "Behold, I have taken from your hand _the cup of staggering_; _the bowl of my wrath_ you shall drink it no more." Could the "I thirst" of Christ on the cross be a fulfillment of this promise, and a transfer of Ezekiel's threat? Was he thirsting for the wrath of God, because of the depth of his love for us? Am I on the right track?



I don't believe we should read into this that deep. I simply think Jesus was thirsty, and the "cup" was of the wrath was the punishishment the Father meted out.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 26, 2012)

so was the cup that Christ asked to be taken from him


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 26, 2012)

It may be, that Christ having drunk the cup of divine wrath to the dregs, now could partake of some respite *in order* that He might be able to cry the great cry of triumph "It is finished!" and then dismiss His spirit to Heaven.



> After this, Jesus knowing that all things were now accomplished, *that the scripture might be fulfilled, saith, I thirst.* (John 19:28)





> *When Jesus therefore had received the vinegar, he said, It is finished:* and he bowed his head, and gave up the ghost. (John 19:30)



What Scripture was fulfilled by Christ crying "It is finished" or "Tetelestai"? Everything in the OT about the earthly redemptive work of the Messiah in prophecy and type, in a real sense, but Psalm 22:31 is a particular verse that was fulfilled on that day:



> they shall come and proclaim his righteousness to a people yet unborn,
> that *he has done it*. (ESV)


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 26, 2012)

also there has always been the question as to why Christ first refused the wine at first but then took it before he died...


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 26, 2012)

*Sarah*


> also there has always been the question as to why Christ first refused the wine at first but then took it before he died...



Well that would tie-in with what I have said above. In refusing the mixture He was showing His determination to fully undergo the suffering for His people's sins without any dulling or numbing of the pain; in calling for a drink once He had drank that suffering to its dregs, He was enabling Himself to cry that great cry of victory.



> My mouth is dried up like a potsherd, and my tongue sticks to the roof of my mouth;(Ps 22:15, ESV)


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 26, 2012)

Psalm 69:21 _They gave me also gall for my meat; and in my thirst they gave me vinegar to drink._


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 26, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> *Sarah*
> 
> 
> > also there has always been the question as to why Christ first refused the wine at first but then took it before he died...
> ...



I wasn't replying to your post I was replying to Earl's


----------



## earl40 (Nov 26, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> so was the cup that Christ asked to be taken from him



Though I agree with Richard in all he said I do believe the "cup" was the punishment from the Father for our sin which Jesus asked to have removed if it were possible.


----------

